# Any tips on cylinder honing?



## catpuff (Jan 29, 2005)

Rebuilding that Tecumseh VH70. Can use all the tips I can get on
the honing operation. Be gentle im a virgin!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The first thing you will want to do is ream out the ridge at the top of the cylinder. This will keep you from breaking the rings when you try to install the piston. Other than that, just go slow and steady spinning the hone up and down the cylinder (you know you have it right when you see a crosshatch pattern) and measure your bore often. Also, keep in mind that you need to measure the bore in several different locations because cylinders don't always wear evenly.


----------



## catpuff (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah and another tip, for an easy go at it, get chrome rings if available and use a ball honer if its your first, they are the easiest. chrome rings will make up for imperfections most of the time. hell reg's will but that would cause sealing probs.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i use wd and a 3 stone hone dont go from top to bottom verry fast or you will get the cross hatches too far apart if you go too slow you will get them too close wich will cause the rings to jump i have only used a ridge reamer like twice and have honed a bunch also the most impotrant you have to run it forwards and backwards try to keep the same number of spins forward and backwards , i dont measure it i just go enough to knock off the glaze ,and watch it not to go too far out the bottom you will break a stone also i like a stone hone over a bead hone also they are alot cheaper and you can replace the stones ,cheap and easy ,chrome rings will take up some clearance ,and you dont have to hone with chrome ones ,i usually do with chrome but you dont have to , as far as ridge reaming if it dont have a big ridge @ the top i wouldnt bother with it , if it does thats going to pretty much tell you that it should be bored anyway , but its verry important that you get the cross hatches as close to perfect as possable ,look @ the ones that are @ the bottom of the bore and try to match as close as you can , also probally the most important wash till its spot less and then wash it 2 more times !!! also oil the cyl when you are done ,,,,,, a local machine shop will do it for probally about the same as the tax would be on a bead hone ,,,, good luck


----------



## Bowman's (Dec 16, 2004)

I use Transmission fluid for my lube when I hone one out. I will use a 3 stone hone to get it close to where I want it and finish it off with a ball hone. I have found if I'm in a hurry I can get a nice crosshatch with the ball hone. Mike


----------



## catpuff (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks to everybody, I appreciate it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no prob, follow all and you'll have a good running engine. but yeah trans fluid will make a good lube, oil of course will and another in a pinch consists of motor oil and sand paper but thats a diff. story.


----------

